# For all you Supernatural fans. :)



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Great song!! Thanks for this, it's the highlight of that episode - or for that matter, that whole season's arc.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

_Finally_ get to hear that in its entirety... Thank you for posting the song, DarkPhantom.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah, I ripped this off of YouTube last year and added it to my Halloween playlist. What a great song. 

I even like the full country/folk version by Ralph Stanley.

I also have a full Supernatural playlist on my iPod, with about 90% of the classic rock songs they play on the show. I think that's why I love Dean so much. Great taste in music.


----------

